# Landlord attachments



## sawman (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys. Newbie here, i have a 1994 16hp hydro landlord. Is it possible to put a 3-point hitch on this tractor? or does somebody make a rear blade for it? or maybe a frontend loader setup? I search around and did not come up with anything. any info would be greatly appreciated. thx.

Joe


----------



## sawman (Sep 16, 2009)

Nobody? bummer.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Joe, when it comes to attatchments, you may need to provide us with a model number. Most of the time it is a 7 digit number ... for instance (1692733 example). If you provide us with it, we may be able to help your situation.


----------



## sawman (Sep 16, 2009)

ok. I will post it up in a little bit. thx.


----------



## sawman (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's the No. off the tag on the frame. 

1692440


----------

